# NBA Live/NBA 2k6 Pacer Ratings



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*NBA 2k6*










#10 overall

Overall: 93 
Shot Close: 99
Shot Medium: 73
Shot 3PT: 57
Free Throw: 75
Layup: 65
Dunk: 70
Ball Handling: 65
Pass: 56
Low Post Offense: 95
Low Post Defense: 90
Block: 88
Steal: 54
Offensive Rebounding: 68
Defensive Rebounding: 91
Speed: 70
Stamina: 85
Durability: 80
Defensive Awareness: 90
Offensive Awareness: 90










#26 overall

Overall: 89
Shot Close: 97
Shot Medium: 79
Shot 3PT: 83
Free Throw: 73
Layup: 70
Dunk: 75
Ball Handling: 75
Pass: 56
Low Post Offense: 80
Low Post Defense: 95
Block: 65
Steal: 72
Offensive Rebounding: 55
Defensive Rebounding: 66
Speed: 75
Stamina: 95
Durability: 99
Defensive Awareness: 95
Offensive Awareness: 85

*NBA Live 2006*

Jermaine O'Neal (86, not in top25)

Ron Artest (not in top25)

All information can be found at http://ign.com


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

That game looks awesome, I'll probably end up getting both 2k6 and Live 06, each 1 is unique in it's own way, but 2k6 has way better graphics....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

We should be higher in steals with Artest, Tinsley, and Jackson.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I never really liked NBA games, i mean, i always buy NBA Live, but, i don't think i played more then 10 games in a regular season with a team in the past 3-4 years.

It's just too boring and unrealistic to play and final scores be like 50-45 but when you play alot of minutes, it's like 156-120. 

Anyways, i love buying it and playing some buddies time to time, when bored, put the game up, play my friend, now that's some real fun right there.

I never played NBA Live online for PS2, does anyone have the connection? I do, so if someone else does, maybe we can play online?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Artest and O'Neal should be two of the best.


----------

